# sub question



## markyboy156 (May 18, 2012)

hi

i have got the dali ikon 6 mk2 speakers for fronts
dali vokal centre
dali zensor 7 as rears
dali zensor 1 as additional rears 
and 4 dali alteco c1 atmos modules
a denon 4300 amp
a crown xls 1002 power amp
blue jeans speaker cable

my question is i want 2 subs maximum £500 each
that would be the perfect pairing for this package i want the sub to go vert low frequency as possible 17hz range
i want it for all out action gun blazing heavy explosion impact yet fast bass bone jarring effect that can rattle your house i also want it to be excellent with music as well bass effect for action movies/horror/thrillers
that makes you jump out your seat thanks


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

I doubt many here know what’s available to you in England. I suggest posting a question at AVForums.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------

